# payball?



## winii (28 August 2008)

gelöscht


----------



## winii (28 August 2008)

*AW: payball?*

was kann ich da machen?? ich will nicht vor gericht? können die durchkommen mit dem?


----------



## webwatcher (28 August 2008)

*AW: payball?*

Das Thema wird hier diskutiert 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/53549-hasimaus-de.html


ansonsten
Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Nutzungsbedingungen


> *Persönliche Daten*
> 
> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.


----------

